# Carver Drift 03



## Skilar (7. August 2014)

Hallo,
Ich will mir ein All Mountain-Bike kaufen, da ich aber mit Fullys noch keine Erfahrungen habe möchte ich nicht direkt so viel Geld ausgeben. Ich tendiere nun zum Carver Drift 03 (2014) und wollte fragen ob hier jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich Qualität und Haltbarkeit von diesem Rad hat. Ich möchte mir nämlich ein gutes Bike holen und nicht später eine böse Überraschung erleben. 
Mfg


----------



## Kharne (10. August 2014)

Finger weg von FXXL und der Firma Carver!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patalmqx (17. August 2014)

Wie kommts? Ist doch ähnlich wie ZEG mit Bulls oder Bike-Discount und Radon (okay, weniger auf Versand orientiert vllt.) gelagert oder?

Finde das Drift 02 von der Optik und den Teilen (Rockshox und Shimano anstelle Fox und Avid) sympathisch. 

Service erwarte ich heutzutage von den großen ohnehin nicht (mehr) sondern schraube selbst. Der Service den ich z.B. in Anspruch nehmen würde beschränkt sich wahrscheinlich auf Garantiefälle und gesetzliche Gewährleistung.


----------



## Skilar (17. August 2014)

Hi,
Hab mir jetzt das drift 03 geholt und bin sehr zufrieden damit 
Lg


----------



## Andy-88 (11. Januar 2016)

Bist du immer noch zufrieden?


----------



## anti89 (13. Januar 2016)

ich han das drift 01 und kann nicht meckern


----------



## Sandro80 (8. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre seid 2 Jahren das Drift 701 und bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike. Habe es allerdings im Laufe der Zeit aufgerüstet. 
Verbaut sind jetzt Magura MT5 mit 203/203, Shimano XT 1x11 und vario sattelstütze von XLC. Reifen fahre ich vorne Hans Dampf Addix Speedgrip und hinten Nobby Nic. 

Ich will gar kein anderes bike haben.


----------



## Erbse78 (19. August 2018)

Hallo

kann mich da nur anschliessen. Fahre auch das Drift 701, habe jedes Teil irgendwann mal nach und nach aufgewertet durch Shimano XT. Seit gut 3 Jahren fahre ich damit Trails, Bikeparks und das alles ohne Probleme. Für den Preis unschlagbar.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## campino13 (15. Mai 2019)

Ich fahr' das 702 schon eine Weile und fahre fast alles damit, ohne Probleme. Gut pflegen und fetten, dann passt das. Gibt sicherlich hochwertigeres, keine Frage, aber für den Preis? Unschlagbar!


----------

